

Cosmic rays discovered 100 years ago - pif
http://cerncourier.com/cws/article/cern/50215

======
pif
What a wonderful time that was for particle physicists! You could discover new
stuff with two detectors small enough to be charged on a balloon. Today you
need enormous machinery and several hundreds of people. When I worked on KLOE
(<http://www.lnf.infn.it/kloe>), I was able to see the entire DAFNE
accelerator as it was small enough to be contained in a hangar
([http://scienzapertutti.lnf.infn.it/concorso/2005/scuole_ital...](http://scienzapertutti.lnf.infn.it/concorso/2005/scuole_italiane/avvicinarsibigbang_venturelli/images/dafne.jpg));
on the other side, the LHC is so big that you have to climb the Jura mountains
in order to be able to see at a glance its entire extension
([http://www.futura-
sciences.com/fileadmin/Fichiers/images/Mat...](http://www.futura-
sciences.com/fileadmin/Fichiers/images/Matiere/LHC.jpg)).

------
pmjordan
The cosmic ray observatory founded by Victor Franz Hess is still being
maintained and operated by the University of Innsbruck:

[http://www.uibk.ac.at/astro/observatory/hafelekar/index.html...](http://www.uibk.ac.at/astro/observatory/hafelekar/index.html.en)

(I had the opportunity to visit it when Innsbruck was hosting the Austrian
Physics Olympiad in 2000)

